# Motorcycle Purchase In Spain



## Norton642 (Jan 15, 2018)

hola all.

does anyone have any advice on purchasing, registering, taxing etc a motorcycle in Spain? I have a full UK license and we are in Javea. 

Any idea on the best place to look second hand? There are a lot of bikes around but they dont seem to come up in the newspaper ads much?

Thanks


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Motos.com is the usual site for 2nd hand bike sales. 

The seller won't care what licence you have, only the Guardia Civil will care if you should have a Spanish licence or not!

The proces of transferring, taxing, insuring a bike are the same as for a car, and the FAQ section is full of info on this.

Be aware that usually the 2nd hand bike market in Spain is quite a bit more expensive than in the UK, and bikes tend to be less well cared for.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Overandout said:


> Motos.com is the usual site for 2nd hand bike sales.
> 
> The seller won't care what licence you have, only the Guardia Civil will care if you should have a Spanish licence or not!
> 
> ...


... are you sure about that link - it says the domain name is for sale!


----------



## Norton642 (Jan 15, 2018)

thanks, thats v helpfull.

only mentioned the license in case there were cc or power limits.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> ... are you sure about that link - it says the domain name is for sale!


I typed "motos.net" into Google and got to this site.....

https://motos.coches.net/

You are right that it's URL is not "https:// motos.net", but it is commonly known in Spain as motos.net.

SORRY!! Just realised that I said .com in my original mail..... should be .net as above...


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Norton642 said:


> thanks, thats v helpfull.
> 
> only mentioned the license in case there were cc or power limits.


There are A1 and A2 categories here too as in UK, but as you said "full" I asssume you mean "A2" or the "old" full A entitlement.


----------



## Norton642 (Jan 15, 2018)

yes - exactly

thanks


----------



## Norton642 (Jan 15, 2018)

yes, exactly

thanks


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

My husband bought a bike here about a year ago, he checked the onine ads for a few months before finding what he wanted , we also visited a few dealers in Valencia , Elche and Alicante so it took a bit of time to find a good one. The name change was straight forward enough and the seller had all the documents ready and printed to make the sale (it was a private sale). We had the name change done via a gestor to get the bike checked for debts, fines etc and think this cost around 30 euros but well worth it as they were able to print off a temp doc from trafico in case we were stopped whilst waitiing on the new docs coming through. We used a bit of judgement with the seller in terms of it being a private sale , he was a fireman and invited into his home to do all the documentation and we didnt expect any issues with the sale and indeed didnt have any , Good Luck in your search.


----------



## Norton642 (Jan 15, 2018)

Thanks Maureen, thats v helpful.

PS cold and wet here in scotland but back mid feb in Spain.


----------

